# Derek Kendall  1037 squat with wraps



## turbobusa (May 14, 2014)

Derek Kendall 1037 raw squat - YouTube






Looking for a world record raw squat in June. 
jeez whiz!! <(me showing my geezer'ed ness).
T


----------



## psych (May 14, 2014)

Yep..even if he squats high Mark Bell will give it to him.

Joke about that with him all the time.  I'm sure he will sink it though....or he WILL catch so much shit at Quads.


----------



## chicken_hawk (May 14, 2014)

The triple ply guys must be crying right now...LOL

Hawk


----------



## turbobusa (May 16, 2014)

If we do the bbq you'll have to shoot a small cow enroute to feed this guy.
So remember to drive the work truck instead of the honda.. 
T


----------



## srd1 (May 16, 2014)

Jesus strapping onto over half a ton thats a fucking beast!!!!


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 18, 2014)

Dam Derek always has to cause me weight depression.  Hats off to the monster.


----------

